# Sting: A Fan Film Made by Fans for Fans



## CirdanLinweilin (May 13, 2016)

Good day, my fair friends!

I am a young upstart filmmaker and writer, and I am working on a fan film called Sting.

It deals with a few(about four) rangers scouring Middle-earth for Sting after the final battle, (since we never see it with Sam and Frodo after the ring goes bye bye,)

I plan for them also to find the vest of Mithril.


I just wanted some advice and feedback. (BE NICE! Thanks)

So! What do you all think?

-CL

P.S: Here's the current poster! Enjoy! (Yes I actually took this picture with my Sting replica from United Cutlery. There's a glen by my house.)


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 13, 2016)

I remember now the "vest" was a shirt. 

Sorry for the mistake. 

(Don't send a hail of arrows.)


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 13, 2016)

Also, if any can direct me to the proper place where I should('ve) posted this, just let me know.

First time here...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Starbrow (May 15, 2016)

Looks interesting


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for taking a look! I'm glad it seems interesting for you!


----------



## Ingolmin (Nov 16, 2016)

When will it be released? Will you upload it on Youtube. I will surely see it, pal.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 16, 2016)

At this point, it's still an idea. Although I have a good enough idea on who I might want to cast.


----------

